# My favourite baby booties pattern is...



## theanarchistknitter (Jan 4, 2015)

How about we share our favourite patterns for (knitted) baby booties? It would be a cool way to create a pattern round-up right here on KP...

My favourite and go-to pattern is "Easy Baby Booties", found here: http://ooobabyknits.typepad.com/ooo_baby_knits/2005/02/mindless_knitti.html

They knit up very fast and actually stay on!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

very cute!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

My favorite is Christine's Stay on Booties, but I do the cuff in ribbing and make it long enough so the cuff is double, or can be turned up to be knee socks

I couldn't give the direct link as KP won't accept it, but you can get it here
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christines-stay-on-baby-booties


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

chickkie said:


> My favorite is Christine's Stay on Booties, but I do the cuff in ribbing and make it long enough so the cuff is double, or can be turned up to be knee socks
> 
> I couldn't give the direct link as KP won't accept it, but you can get it here
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christines-stay-on-baby-booties


Those are really cute thanks for the links. Haven't made any booties in some time, so can't say a favorite.


----------



## theanarchistknitter (Jan 4, 2015)

chickkie said:


> My favorite is Christine's Stay on Booties, but I do the cuff in ribbing and make it long enough so the cuff is double, or can be turned up to be knee socks
> 
> I couldn't give the direct link as KP won't accept it, but you can get it here
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christines-stay-on-baby-booties


Nice! I was aiming at making some with worsted yarn, but these are definitely a keeper! Thanks!


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

I like the 5 hour baby booties so fast and cute: http://www.allfreeknitting.com/baby-booties/5-hour-baby-booties (hope link works..doing this for first time on my tablet???)


----------



## theanarchistknitter (Jan 4, 2015)

annie78 said:


> I like the 5 hour baby booties so fast and cute: http://www.allfreeknitting.com/baby-booties/5-hour-baby-booties (hope link works..doing this for first time on my tablet???)


The link works great! Thank you!

:thumbup:


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

My favorite is a free crochet pattern from Red Heart (seen in my avatar)
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/baby-boots


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

My favourite baby booties is an old patons bootie book from the 1950's,i still use it when the need calls for booties.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My favourite bootie is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crocodilly-mocs-for-newborns


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Can't decide on a favourite!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vintage-inspired-baby-high-top-booties-crochet-pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boy-striders-baby-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/classic-sock-monkey-booties-pattern-only-by-nature-mamma-handmade

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-baby-booties-10

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-ankle-strap-booties-crochet-pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swan-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lavender-baby-bonnet-and-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-holidays-shoes-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crocheted-baby-booties-pumpkin-fairy-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-baby-booties---scarpine-con-roselline

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/asymmetrical-baby-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-car-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bb07-baby-leaf-hat--booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cross-your-heart-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stay-on-baby-booties-3

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pattern-baby-booties-with-lace

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milky-baby-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-summer-baby-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-trimmed-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cone-baby-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/acorn-baby-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-berry-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-booties-little-feet

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christening-baby-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fringe-loafers

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/polka-dot-booties-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-hiking-work-boots-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/turtle-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-baby-booties-with-a-large-flower

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/posh-crochet-baby-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-strawberry-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-stars-baby-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boot-style-twinkle-twinkle-baby-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tractor-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tractor-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/halloween-pumpkins-baby-booties-crochet-pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-mine-10

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/khaki-fluffy-baby-boots-crochet-pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heel-bow-baby-shoes

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lavender-rose

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lavender-rose

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/krokoboots

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/melittas-babyschuhchen

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarpine-melissa

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-cuties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magodasse-chausson-bebe

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brioche-bootees

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-elephant-bootee-slipper-pets

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-tootsies


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Oh gr8knitwit2, you went bootie nuts! So many patterns to choose from -and I have two babies coming this spring!


----------



## theanarchistknitter (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW, gr8knitwit2, those should keep me busy! :lol: Thanks!


----------



## gbjjreef (Feb 4, 2014)

Those heather and red booties are adorable. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing all the baby bootie patterns - they are going to be a perfect project for my charity knitting to Romania


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So many cute booties. I love making the uggs. There are many free patterns on Ravelry. My latest were the uggs and the puppy short uggs. I got the puppy idea from another pair of booties and just shortened the uggs to make them. They were a hit at the baby shower last Saturday.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you for the link :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

I saved patterns thinking I'd get them done still o bucket list


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

http://knitnookshop.blogspot.com/2007/08/ruths-perfect-baby-booties.html
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruths-perfect-baby-booties
These are my favorite booties pattern of all. Free pattern. I included the link from Ravelry in case any of you are members and want to save it to your favorites. 
I love the Crocodilles also. These both stay on.
http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2014/04/crocodilly-mocs-for-newborns-free.html


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## theanarchistknitter (Jan 4, 2015)

I love the uggs, Katsch! And also the perfect baby boots!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

theanarchistknitter said:


> I love the uggs, Katsch! And also the perfect baby boots!


Thank you, the new Mom to be liked them so I was happy.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My favourite bootie is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crocodilly-mocs-for-newborns


those are really cute, thanks for the link.


----------



## CatC (Apr 13, 2014)

Cute - I love all the different color combinations.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I did! You're so lucky - think of all the lovely things you can make! 


samdog13 said:


> Oh gr8knitwit2, you went bootie nuts! So many patterns to choose from -and I have two babies coming this spring!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You're very welcome! 


theanarchistknitter said:


> WOW, gr8knitwit2, those should keep me busy! :lol: Thanks!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My favourite bootie is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crocodilly-mocs-for-newborns


The video link is very helpful and the result is really effective - and uses less yarn than the crochet version of crocodile stitch :thumbup:


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

All booties are cute. I like the posted pattern because of the ribbing.I think I could use smaller needles and make them for dolls.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/polka-dot-booties-2

This was in in German.., any one able to translate


----------

